# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  فكر مع أعواد الثقاب

## صفآء الروح

**
*مسائكم / صباحكم فل وياسمين*

*اليوم جبت الكم مسابقة جديدة*

*وهي عبارة عن أعواد ثقاب تمثل عملية حسابية خاطئة*

*وانتوا تقوموا بتحريك أعواد الثقاب لكي تصبح العملية صحيحة*

*وكل مرة راح اقول الكم كم عدد الأعواد المسموح لكم بتحريكها*
 
**
*ويالله خلونا نبدأ مع أول اعواد ثقاب* 
** 
*حركوا عود ثقاب واحد فقط لكي تصبح العملية السابقة صحيحة ؟؟* 
** 
** 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهووضتي* 
*يااااي كعادتها نهوووضه تأتينا بالمواضيع اللي تحرك عضلات المخ* 
*حبيبتي مسابقه ممتازه ممتازه* 
*وتثير الحماس* 
*ويلا ابكون أول المشاركين* 
*ولي الفخر أكون صاحبة أول حل* 
*ودا حلي* 
 
*ربي يحفظش ويخليش*  
*ويعطيش العافيه على هذه الجهود* 
*تحية ُ مساء*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهووضتي* 
> *يااااي كعادتها نهوووضه تأتينا بالمواضيع اللي تحرك عضلات المخ* 
> *حبيبتي مسابقه ممتازه ممتازه* 
> *وتثير الحماس* 
> *ويلا ابكون أول المشاركين* 
> *ولي الفخر أكون صاحبة أول حل* 
> *ودا حلي* 
> ...



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*شخبارش قمر*
*ويش مسوية*
*وحشتننننننننننني كتييييييييييييير*
*ما شاء الله عليش*
*اجابة صحيحة 100 %*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وربي يوفقش دنيا واخرة*
*ويحقق لش كل احلامش*
*وان شاء الله دوم اشوف مشاركاتك معاي*
*تم تقييم اول رد*
*وسوف اقوم بتقييم الجواب الصحيح فيما بعد*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ياقلبي*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير وسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

** 
*كيف تصبح العبارة السابقة صحيحة بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟*
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دا حلي



ربي يعطيش العافيه قمري*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مسابقه حلوه 
يسلمو نهضة
حليتها زي انون بس مااني عارفه احط الصوره 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *دا حلي* 
> ** 
> *ربي يعطيش العافيه قمري*



*ياهلا انون غناتي*
*ما شاء الله  عليش اصبتيها كمان ها المرة*
*انتي رااااااااااائعة بكل معنى الكلمة*

*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي ومودتي واعجابي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقه حلوه 
> يسلمو نهضة
> حليتها زي انون بس مااني عارفه احط الصوره 
> تحياتيـ ..



*ياهلا غناتي الفراش
الأحلى هو تواجدك معاي في المسابقة
والله يسلمش ويحفظش من كل شر
جربي تغيري المتصفح يعني جربي متصفح جوجل  بتشوفيه في قسم الكمبيوتر والأنترنت
لأنة في الأكسبلورر ما يرضى يحمل صور مادري ليش
وحتى لو ما قدرتي تنزلي الصورة قولي لي بس من وين حتشيلي العود و وين راح تحطيه بس
مع خالص شكري لك 
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*

لغز جديد:



حرك عود ثقاب واحد فقط لكي تصبح العبارة السابقة صحيحة ؟؟

*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوضه

ياربييييييه  ! تصوري !

من خرجت بالليل من المنتدى لساتي صاحيه مابنام كتير

وكمان ورايا دلحين بعض الأعمال بالبيت

لكن فكرت بس أسجل دخول وأحط أسمي بالقسم

وماشاء الله أنتي حاطه سؤال جديد

صباح الأنوار نهوضه 

مقدر أقاوم طيب ، أبجرب أحل اللغز دا

خصوصا ً انو هادا الشيء راح يساعدني أنشط عقلي شويا

نهوضه يعطيش الله العافيه

وبحق محمد وآل محمد يوفقش وينولش كل ماتتمنين وفيه لش خير

ودا حلي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوضه* 
> *ياربييييييه ! تصوري !* 
> *من خرجت بالليل من المنتدى لساتي صاحيه مابنام كتير* 
> *وكمان ورايا دلحين بعض الأعمال بالبيت* 
> *لكن فكرت بس أسجل دخول وأحط أسمي بالقسم* 
> *وماشاء الله أنتي حاطه سؤال جديد* 
> *صباح الأنوار نهوضه*  
> ...



*يامرحبا قمري انونة*
*كيفك غناتي*
*عسى ما شر ويش فيش ما تنامي*
*ان شاء بس بعد ما حليتي ها اللغز نمتي على طول*
*وما شاء الله عليش*
*كمان ها المرة صح* 
*يا بعد قلبي انونة*
*تستحقي التقييم وهذي لش*
** 
*الله يوفقش ويسعدش دنيا واخرة*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*

اليكم لغزنا الجديد



*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوووضه*  
*مساش الله بالنور والرضا والسرور* 
*المفروض اترك فد فرصه لغيري مو ؟* 
*لا لا ماني ماني اباحلها ماقدر* 
*ايه بس ماخبرتينه كم عود انحرك* 
*خلاص كأني اعرفتها* 

  
*ولكن ابأكتب نفس الحل ابطريقه غير*  
*علاشان الآخرين يتنبهوا الى أنهم ممكن ايشاركوا مو شرط بالصوره* 
*لكن حته كتابيا ً* 
*فالحل كتابيا ً* 
*انحرك عود من علامة الزائد ( + ) لتصبح ناقصا ً* 
*وانضيفه العود لرقم 6 واصير السته فمانيه* 
*يعني* 
*8 - 5 = 3* 
*عساش على القوه غناتي* 
*وتسلملي ايدينش الحلوتين* 
*وعاد انطري اشويه لا اصلحي علا طول اتركيللهم مجال وي !* 
*دمتي بمحبه*

----------


## ابو طارق

.. 
*دروس رائعة اتعلمها كل يوم*  
*اكيد الحل صحيح*  
*بس انا بحب اشارك لكي اتعلم الفوتو شوب اكثر*  
*بس نسيت اكتب شي داخل المربع*  

*رح ارجع ادخل صورة ثانية مع تعديل*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوووضه*  
> *مساش الله بالنور والرضا والسرور* 
> *المفروض اترك فد فرصه لغيري مو ؟* 
> *لا لا ماني ماني اباحلها ماقدر* 
> *ايه بس ماخبرتينه كم عود انحرك* 
> *خلاص كأني اعرفتها* 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي انون*
*صباح الخير انوني*
*اشتقت لك واااااااااااااااااااجد*
*وبالعكس كل واحد ونصيبه*
*اصلا صاير مافي مشاركين واجد في المسابقة مع اني انتظر  احيانا فترة*
*بس مادري ليش هل هي صعبة المسابقة او ايش بالضبط*
*اتمنى اني اشوف مشاركات كتيرة منك ومن غيرك*
*وراح اقيم جميع المشاركات*
*وما شاء الله عليش انونة اصبتيها كمان ها المرة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صباح الإيمان والرضا* 
> 
> *يالله هالمره أترك الفرصه لغيري*  
> *تالي أحط جوابي* 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه حبيبة قلبي* 
> *وتستاهلي التقييم على اللغز اللزوووز* 
> 
> *دمتي في قلبي*



*ياهلا حبيبة قلبي انونة*
*صبحش ربي بالنور والسرور*
*احي فيش غناتي هذي الروح* 
*واذا احد يستحق التقييم فهو انتي ويلا نجي نشوف الحل*







> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونوه* 
> *وهادي المره مساش الله بالخير* 
> *وياهلا وألف مرحبا بالوالد الغالي* 
> *تواجدك اهو والله اللي يعطي للمسابقه حلاوتها*  
> *وماتحلا بدونك وخلاص مو مسموح لك تتغيب تاني* 
> *=> خلصي وهاتي الحل يلا لاه* 
> ...



*حلش مزبوط وماعليه اي كلام*
*ربي يوفقش ويحفظش يارب*
*ياحنونة المنتدى انتي*
*ربي يخليش الينا وما يحرمنا منك يارب*
*تستحقي انتي كذلك التقييم ×2*
*لك احر تحياااااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*صباح الخير*
*يالله نبدأ مع اللغز الجديد:* 
*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟*


*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الخير..*
*اخباركِ نهوض ؟*
*لنحاول مرة آخرى في المسابقه ..*
*ورح اقول اجابتي /*

*نحرك عود ثقاب من السبعه وتصير واحد يعني من 79 الى 19*
*ونحط العود في الخمسه اللي بالناتج وتصير تسعه* 
*وبكذا يكون الحل /*
*91×19= 1729*

*اتمنى  وفقت في الحل هالمره* 
*وان شااء الله صح ياارب*
*واذا صح يبغى لك تسوي لي احتفاليه نهوض ههههه*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه قلبووو*
*تحيآتي ..*

----------


## looovely

* ســـلاااااااااامون عليكم*
* يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
* وهذي إجابتي*
 
*إن شاء الله صح:)* 
*وبالتوفيق لجميع*
* في حمى الله,,*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صبحش الله بالنور والرضا والسرور*

*و جمعه امباركه حبيبة قلبي انتين*

*ويلا اكتمل النصاب بالمشاركات*

*اللهم زد وبارك*

*تالي عاد امعلمه نهووضه لازم اتحطي لينه قسمه وكسور*

*دا حلـّـي*

**

*شوفي شوفي داكو العود  ماغطتنه ترى علاشان يبين*

*تسلملي اليدين البلاتينيتين*

*كنت اقول ذهبيتين بس صححت معلومتي* 

*وربي يوفقش ويحقق أحلامش*

*ولاحرمنا منش*

*و*

*وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الخير..*
> *اخباركِ نهوض ؟*
> *لنحاول مرة آخرى في المسابقه ..*
> *ورح اقول اجابتي /*
> 
> *نحرك عود ثقاب من السبعه وتصير واحد يعني من 79 الى 19*
> *ونحط العود في الخمسه اللي بالناتج وتصير تسعه* 
> *وبكذا يكون الحل /*
> *91×19= 1729*
> ...



*صباح الخيرات غناتي شذوي*
*انا بخير الحمدلله*
*اخبارك انتي؟*
*اجابتش صحيحة قمرو* 
*يالله نسوي الأحتفال وجبت هذولا يعاونوني***
*وتستاهلي التقييم ×2*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية غناتي*
*وان شاء الله دوم اشوف مشاركتش في المسابقة*
*بصراحة من شفت المشاركات زادت وناستي*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * ســـلاااااااااامون عليكم*
> * يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
> * وهذي إجابتي*
>  
> *إن شاء الله صح:)* 
> *وبالتوفيق لجميع*
> * في حمى الله,,*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ويعافيش يارب غناتي*
*واجابتش كمان صح غناتو*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*اسعدتني مشاركتش جداً*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*ياهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجابتك صحيحة* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *صبحش الله بالنور والرضا والسرور*
> 
> *و جمعه امباركه حبيبة قلبي انتين*
> 
> *ويلا اكتمل النصاب بالمشاركات*
> 
> ...



*صباح الخيرات انونة حبيبتي*
*جمعة مباركة علينا وعليش يارب*
*اي والله زاود المشاركين الحين الواحد صار يتحمس ينزل سؤال كل يوم*
*خلاص ولا يهمش مو بس قسمة وكسور بحط لك مسأله فيها ضرب وقسمة في نفس الوقت*
*بس اشوي اشوي*
*واجابتش صح وما عليها كلام طبعا*
*والله يسلمش ويخليش الي يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*


*ولغز جديد كمان:* 
*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 


*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حنونه وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه*

*ياهلا فيش*

*<<< تتثاوب بقوه*

*أي والله النوم احلو  مو* 

*ياشين القعدة وأنتي ما اشبعتي نوم*

*بس لغزش هادا راح يساعدني  اصحصح*

**

*يتراوي ليي فيه اكثر من حل إله*

*مادري شكلي عفست ادنيه هالمره وخبصت*

*تسلمي ياحنونه*

*ويعطيش الله ألف ألف عافيه*

*و*

*وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الخير ..*
*ياهلا نهضه .. اني بخير دامكِ بخير*
*شكرا ع الاحتفاليه الحلووة* 
*اجابتي اليوم :*
*نأخذ عود من الصفر ونغير شكله الى تسعه* 
*فيطلع عندنا / 23×89=2047*

*ان شااء الله صح ياارب*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه خيتوو*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## looovely

*شخباركـ..غ ــــناتي*
* هذا حلي..*
** 
* بالتوفيق للجميع* 
*في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *حنونه وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه* 
> *ياهلا فيش* 
> *<<< تتثاوب بقوه* 
> *أي والله النوم احلو مو*  
> *ياشين القعدة وأنتي ما اشبعتي نوم* 
> *بس لغزش هادا راح يساعدني اصحصح* 
> ** 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة بأنونتي حبيبتي*
*على قلبي النعسانة*
*اي والله مافي احلى من النوم*
*واني المتفرغة وقت النوم انزل المسابقة*
*ويش اسوي في هذا الوقت ابدأ اتفرغ اشوي*
*واجابتش صحيحة غناتي وما خبصتي ولا شي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية حبيبتي*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الخير ..*
> 
> *ياهلا نهضه .. اني بخير دامكِ بخير*
> *شكرا ع الاحتفاليه الحلووة* 
> *اجابتي اليوم :*
> *نأخذ عود من الصفر ونغير شكله الى تسعه* 
> *فيطلع عندنا / 23×89=2047* 
> *ان شااء الله صح ياارب*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه خيتوو*
> *تحياتي.*



*صباح الورد شذوي غناتي*
*ياهلا فيش قمر*
*وكل يوم بسوي لك احتفالية تستاهلي كل خير*
*واجابتش صحيحة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *شخباركـ..غ ــــناتي*
> * هذا حلي..*
> ** 
> * بالتوفيق للجميع* 
> *في حفظ الله ورعايته*



*ياهلا لوفلي غناتي*
*اجابش صحيحة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*



*اللغز الجديد:* 
*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 



*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*الجواب  واضح  وتمت العملية بنجاح* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا*
*اليوم الجواب /*
*اخذ عود ثقاب من السته وتصير خمسه واحطها بالصفر وتصير ثمانيه* 
*54×12=648*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
*موفقه لكل خير غناتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبوبة قلبي 


يعطيش الله العافيه والقوه على إستمرار الألغاز الجميله

وصارت خلاص من تمرين لي أصحصح كل فجر


طيب دا حلـّـي




وإن شاء الله صح

حنونه 

دمتي في قلبي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكلي بتكفخ عدل منش حنونه*

*بدال لا احط الحل حطيت صورة اللغز نفسه*

*والله مانتبهت من كثر ما إنشغلت اليوم بمواضيع من حل ومشاركه*

*ومن تصحيح ولأني أستخدم الصور بكثرة*

*فلخبطت بدل لا احط صورة الحل . . .* 

*ايه ايه خلصي يلا  <==*

*دا حلـّـي*


**


*مع الإعتدار إلش*

*ويعطيش الله العافيه غناتي*

* يارب يسعدك*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *الجواب واضح وتمت العملية بنجاح* 
> 
> *مع كل تقدير* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*ياهلا والدي ابو طارق*
*اجابة صحيحة*

*وصرت خلاص متمرست في اعواد الثقاب والشغل فيها*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحباا*
> *اليوم الجواب /*
> *اخذ عود ثقاب من السته وتصير خمسه واحطها بالصفر وتصير ثمانيه* 
> *54×12=648*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
> *موفقه لكل خير غناتي*
> *دمتي بود*



*ياهلا وغلا شذى غناتي*
*وفعلا طريقش واجابش صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم* 
*خالص تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبوبة قلبي*  
> 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه والقوه على إستمرار الألغاز الجميله* 
> *وصارت خلاص من تمرين لي أصحصح كل فجر* 
> 
> *طيب دا حلـّـي* 
> ** 
> ...








> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *شكلي بتكفخ عدل منش حنونه* 
> *بدال لا احط الحل حطيت صورة اللغز نفسه* 
> *والله مانتبهت من كثر ما إنشغلت اليوم بمواضيع من حل ومشاركه* 
> *ومن تصحيح ولأني أستخدم الصور بكثرة* 
> *فلخبطت بدل لا احط صورة الحل . . .*  
> *ايه ايه خلصي يلا <==* 
> *دا حلـّـي* 
> ...



*ياهلا بحبيبة قلبي انونة*
*مساش ربي بالخير والسعادة*
*والله عاذرتنش واكيد بتصير عند لخبطة من كثر الصور والشغل عليها*
*واني عارفة ان الجواب الصحيح عندك بس من البهدلة تلخطبي في تنزيله*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*ويحرسش من كل عين بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*ربي يسعدش ويوفقش يارب*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ المولى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*




*اللغز الجديد:* 
*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 




*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


* جميلة هذه المسابقة  تعلمنا الرياضيات* 

*ومن خلالها  تعلمنا  واحد من الالف على الفوتو شوب*

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*نهضة  احساس* 

*على افكارك الرائعة*

*مع كل التقدير  والاحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
*اجابتي اليوم بعد محاولات عدة لاني اتبهدلت فيها ..*
*79×36=2844*
*نأخذ عود من الثمانيه وتصير سته ونحطه في الناتج للصفر ويصير ثمانيه ...*

*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه نهوض*
*دمتي بوود غاليتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي دوما ً

وصبحها الله ابنور الرضا والإيمان

عفر  متأخرة مو ؟

حاشتني مشاغل واجد

والظاهر أيام الخميس والحمعه صعبه علي للتواجد

والأهم المشاركه

وزين ولحقت قبل لا اتصححي حنونه


دا حلـّـي






وجمعه مباركه عليش ياحبيبة قلبي

دمتي في قلبي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> * جميلة هذه المسابقة تعلمنا الرياضيات* 
> 
> *ومن خلالها تعلمنا واحد من الالف على الفوتو شوب*
> 
> *تشكري ابنتي* 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا والدي العزيز*
*وشكراً لك على تشجيعك المتواصل لنا في المنتدى*
*والأجمل من هذا كله وجودك معنا*
*وان شاء الله تتعلم الفوتوشوب الى الياء*
*واجابك للغز صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
> *اجابتي اليوم بعد محاولات عدة لاني اتبهدلت فيها ..*
> *79×36=2844*
> *نأخذ عود من الثمانيه وتصير سته ونحطه في الناتج للصفر ويصير ثمانيه ...*
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ العاافيه نهوض*
> *دمتي بوود غاليتي*



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ياهلا شذى غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي دوما ً
> 
> وصبحها الله ابنور الرضا والإيمان
> 
> عفر متأخرة مو ؟
> 
> حاشتني مشاغل واجد
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مساش ربي بالخير والسعادة*
*كنت انتظر حلك للمسابقة*
*لأنة المسابقة ما تكمل الا بوجودك فيها*
*واجابتك صحيحة غناتي*
*ربي يوفقش ويسعدش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*




*اللغز الجديد:* 
*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 


*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ..*
*اجابتي اليوم /*
*نحرك عود ثقاب من الثمانيه اللي بالناتج ونحطها في الصفر وتكون 48*
*يعني يكون كذا : 48×23=1104*

*ان شااء الله الاجابه صح*
*الله يعطيش العافيه نهوض*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه

وصبحش الرحمن بأنوار الرضا والإيمان

حبيبة قلبي تسلميلي على النشاط المتواصل

وتسلمي يابعدهم على الإنتظار

بس لو حصلت ليي اضروف وماقدرت ادش المنتده

فأنتي لاتعطلي امسابقاتش ولاتتأخري على الأعضاء

عاجزه عن شكرش حبوبتي

الله ينطيش القوه والعافيه والصحه


ودا حلـّـي






غزير حبي وأحرررر تحياتي*


*دمتي في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا ..*
> *اجابتي اليوم /*
> *نحرك عود ثقاب من الثمانيه اللي بالناتج ونحطها في الصفر وتكون 48*
> *يعني يكون كذا : 48×23=1104*
> 
> *ان شااء الله الاجابه صح*
> *الله يعطيش العافيه نهوض*
> *تحيااتي*



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير*
*اجابتش صحيحة برافو عليش*
*تستحقي التقييم ×2*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*صبحك ربي بالخير*
*اجابتك صحيحة كمان*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه
> 
> وصبحش الرحمن بأنوار الرضا والإيمان
> 
> حبيبة قلبي تسلميلي على النشاط المتواصل
> 
> وتسلمي يابعدهم على الإنتظار
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا انوني وحبيبة قلبي انتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير وبأنوار الرحمن*
*الله يسلمش يارب ويحفظش من كل سوء*
*وانشاء الله ما انطول وعلى حسب الوقت بعد لي عندي غناتي*
*يعني اذا فضيت سويت اللغز ونزلته على طول*
*وساعات ازهق اسوي شي صايرة ملولة ويمكن من زحمة التحضير الي عندي*
*يالله الله يعينا ويعنكم غناتي >>> طولت هدرة*
*واجابتك صحيح كمان ياقمر*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*وجيتكم باللغز الجديد/* 

*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 
 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي

الله ايصبحش بالرضا والإيمان

حي الله حنونه


وتسلملي الأيادي على اللغز الطعم من وحده طعمونه

ودا حلـّـي





ينطيش الله العافيه والقوة 

دمتي ابكل محبه*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*هذا  هو حلي * 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*على جهودك في تحضير هذه المسابقات* 

*مع كل تقديري* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي
> 
> الله ايصبحش بالرضا والإيمان
> 
> حي الله حنونه
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا انونة حبيبتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير والسرور* 
*وربي يسلمش ويحفظش يارب*
*وحلش ياقمر صحيح 100 %*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×2*
*ربي ما يرحمني منك ابد*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> *هذا هو حلي* 
> 
> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا والدي ابو طارق*
*تسلم والدي العزيز*
*وانت بعد جهودك في القسم ليست بقليلة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وحلك كمان صحيح*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*وجيتكم باللغز الجديد/* 

*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 
 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 


*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأحله تحية صباح لأحلى الناس

شحالش حبيبة قلبي إن شاء الله تمام 

كلي شوق إلش وربي

يهلا  ابحبيبة قلبي ويا هلا بألغازها الحلوه 

مشكوره حبيبتي على تواصل الجهود


ودا حلـّـي




حنونوه


يعطيش الله العافيه

ودمتي في حفظ الله*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خسارة 

مو جاية اعرف اليها 

يبي اليها تركيز اكثر  :sad2: 

يعطيش العافية نهوضة 
ومسابقة رائعة 

راح اظل اتابع واحاول 

علني افلح يوما :amuse:

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي*  
*نهضة احساس*  
*اكيد الحل صحيح*  
*بس لازم اشترك واتعود على العمل على*  
*الفوتو شوب حتى لا انسى*  
*مع كل التقدير ابنتي* 
*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وأحله تحية صباح لأحلى الناس
> 
> شحالش حبيبة قلبي إن شاء الله تمام 
> 
> كلي شوق إلش وربي
> ...



*يهلا بحبيبة قلبي انونة*
*وصبحش ربي بالخير ورضا الرحمن*
*بخير انا اذا انتي بخير*
*وعساش دوم بخير يارب*
*واجابتك اكيد صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 2*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي في قلبي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> خسارة 
> 
> مو جاية اعرف اليها 
> 
> يبي اليها تركيز اكثر 
> 
> يعطيش العافية نهوضة 
> ومسابقة رائعة 
> 
> ...



*هلا بعروستنا الغالية*
*نورتي المسابقة*
*حاولي فيها*
*واكيد بتعرفي اليها*
*ومو كل من طلع من بطن امه يعرف*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> *اكيد الحل صحيح* 
> 
> *بس لازم اشترك واتعود على العمل على* 
> 
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*واكيد اجابتك صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*وان شاءالله نشوف التطورات في تعلمك للفوتوشوب*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*اللغز الجديد/* 

*كيف يصبح اللغز صحيحا بتحريك عود ثقاب واحد فقط؟* 
 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*صباح النور*
*كيفك نهوض؟*

*اجابة اللغز/*
*اخذ عود ثقاب من الثمانيه اللي بالناتج وتصير ستة واحطه لثلاثه وتكون تسعه..*
*يعني اللغز يكون 28×93=2604*

*ان شاء الله اجابتي صح*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*ماننحرم هالمجهود الطيب*
*دمتي بود ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يسلمواا  ابنتي * 

*نهضة  احساس* 

*هذا هو الحل* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مساها الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي

وجبه رائعه إفتقدناها

وبكل الشوق لها نعود

مع الرياضيات ومع أعواد ثقاب حنونه

ودا حلـّـي



ينطيش الله العافيه وعساش على القوة 

ومايحرمني امنـّـش أبد

كل محبتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> *صباح النور*
> *كيفك نهوض؟*
> 
> *اجابة اللغز/*
> *اخذ عود ثقاب من الثمانيه اللي بالناتج وتصير ستة واحطه لثلاثه وتكون تسعه..*
> *يعني اللغز يكون 28×93=2604*
> 
> *ان شاء الله اجابتي صح*
> ...



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*صبحي رب بالخير*
*والحمدلله انا بخير دامك بخير*
*واجابك صحيح* 
*تم التقييم × 2*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يسلمواا ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> *هذا هو الحل* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اجابة صحيحة والدي الغالي*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مساها الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي
> 
> وجبه رائعه إفتقدناها
> 
> وبكل الشوق لها نعود
> 
> مع الرياضيات ومع أعواد ثقاب حنونه
> ...



*ياهلا انونة حبيتبي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير يا تاج الغلا*
*والله انيالي مفتقدتنش الحين مره وماني قادره على فراقش*
*متى بس تحني الينا وترجعي*
*الله يرجعش بالسلامه يارب*
*وجوابك اكيد صحيح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وما يحرمني منك يارب*
*تقبلي كل تحياتي واشواقي*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*صباح الخير جميعا*
*ادري المسابقة غبرت اشوي*
*واني جيت اليوم انفض الغبار عنها*
*واجددها بسؤال جديد*
*لأنها وحشتني و وحشني الناس الي كانو يشاركو فيها* 
*واتمنى انهم يرجعو بحق الصلاة على محمد وآله*
*وهذا هو اللغز الجديد:*
**
*وان شاء الله اشوف مشاركات كثيرة منكم*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية مقدماً*
*تقبلوا احر تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------

ابو طارق (07-01-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندي مشكلة بالتحميل*  
*اذا لم تظهر الصورة يعني انها لم تحل المشكلة*  
*وجوابي هو*  
*72 ضرب 91 يساوي 6552* 
*ينقل العود من الثمانية لتصبح ستة*  
*ونضعه على الثلاثة لتصبح تسعة*  
*مع الاعتذار لعدم ضهور الصورة*  
*بالرغم من اني كررتها عدة مرات*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هل يوجد صحيح الى هاي المسابقة؟؟؟؟

----------

